# p2000sk hammer spring



## mdm357sig (Sep 30, 2016)

Does anyone know of anybody that makes an 11lb hammer spring for the p2000sk / put it in my p2000 and love it ? This is my carry choice so don't want to do to much just the fpbs and hammer spring. Thx Mark from Md.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Gunsprings.com makes hammer springs for the USP compact, which can also go in the fullsize P2000.

For the P2000sk, I think people are just cutting coils off of the USPc/P2000 springs, from what I have read on HK Pro. Sorry....


----------

